

Startup or PHD, which is better option for computer science graduate? - surendra_sedhai

i am a  working in a datamining and information retrieval research project.  I was thinking of applying for the PHD. Working couple of hours a day after office time for 2 months  i  was able to lunch  a website and a Facebook application. This  fun project motivates me to do similar projects, at the same time it  confused  me whether to go for  full time project of my own or go for PHD.
======
scottchin
It really depends on why you would want a PhD. There are many good reasons. I
am just finishing up a PhD myself (after first completing a masters degree)
and I tell everyone who is considering a PhD to only pursue it if they have a
good idea of how a PhD fits into their future. For example, you may want to
become a professor, or get access to some specific research jobs.

~~~
surendra_sedhai
Do you see the possibility of making Computer Science PhD work as a some real
product rather than just few publications?

------
jcr
Read this _very early_ HN submission (note the ID #):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=227>

And then you might want to talk to andres of octopart.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=andres>

~~~
surendra_sedhai
Thanks for the links.

